# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Những khu du lịch nổi tiếng miền Bắc Việt Nam

## thietht

Hùng vĩ – đó là ấn tượng mà những ai đã có dịp được du ngoạn những thắng cảnh ở Miền Bắc nước ta. Dù có được đọc hay đã nghe kể nhiều về những khu du lịch ở miền bắc, nhưng khi được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng bạn mới thực sự thấy hết được vẻ đẹp của những khu du lịch nơi đây. DiDau.org xin giới thiệu đến bạn những khu du lịch nổi tiếng miền Bắc Việt Nam: 

*1. Khoang xanh – Suối Tiên (Sơn Tây)*


Cách trung tâm Hà Nội 60km về phía Sơn Tây, Khu Du lịch Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên thuộc xã Vân Hòa, huyện Ba Vì là nơi phong cảnh ngoạn mục, sơn thủy hữu tình, trong một khu vực có rừng nguyên sinh.

Khoang Xanh – Suối Tiên nằm giữa thung lũng của dãy núi Ba Vì, ở độ cao 400 mét so với mực nước biển. Cả khu Du lịch được bao bọc bởi núi rừng trùng điệp, có dòng Suối Tiên nằm ngay dưới chân núi Tản huyền thoại. Phía trên thượng nguồn là những dòng thác đẹp như thác Mơ, thác Hoa, thác Tràn, thác Mâm Xôi…ngày đêm đổ xuống từ trên núi tạo ra những âm thanh trầm bổng như sự vẫy gọi của thiên nhiên huyền ảo. Tất cả đều mang một phong cảnh tự nhiên, với dáng vẻ hoang sơ man mác của một miền sơn cước….

Khí hậu ở đây luôn mát mẻ quanh năm, mây trắng lãng đãng bao phủ trên đỉnh núi Ba Vì khiến người ta có cảm giác êm ái và yên ả như ở giữa Đà Lạt mộng mơ.

*2. Tam đảo ( Vĩnh Phúc)*


Từ thị xã Vĩnh Yên, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc sau 1 giờ xe chạy là lên tới Tam Ðảo. Thêm 20km đường dốc, lượn qua các sườn núi thông mọc thẳng tắp nhìn lên cao vút, mờ mờ ẩn hiện Tam Ðảo trong sương.

Khu du lịch Tam Đảo thuộc thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, cách Hà Nội 86km. Khí hậu ở đây rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong ngày; khung cảnh thơ mộng, hùng vĩ.

am Ðảo là một dãy núi dài khoảng 80km theo hướng tây bắc - đông nam, rộng từ 10 - 15km, là khu nghỉ mát ở núi lý tưởng của miền Bắc. Tam Đảo có diện tích 253ha nằm trên độ cao 900m so với mặt biển. Núi Tam Đảo có 3 đỉnh nổi lên như 3 hòn đảo: đỉnh giữa có tên Bàn Thạch cao 1.388m; bên trái là đỉnh Thiên Nhị (chợ trời) cao 1.375m, trên có tháp truyền hình cao 93m, bên phải là đỉnh Phù Nghĩa cao 1.400m.

Khí hậu ở Tam Đảo rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong một ngày. Buổi sáng se se gió xuân, buổi trưa nóng ấm mùa hạ, buổi chiều lãng đãng heo  may mùa thu, buổi tối lạnh giá của đông. Thị trấn bé xíu, xinh xắn với những con đường lên xuống ngoằn ngoèo, quanh co nho nhỏ, một dòng suối như vệt nước cắt ngang chảy suốt bốn mùa.

Phòng nghỉ tại Tam Đảo có giá giao động trong khoảng từ 450k-1 triệu/ đêm- tùy khách sạn và tùy phòng nghỉ mà bạn lựa chọn.

*3. Thiên sơn suối ngà* 


Theo quốc lộ 32 hoặc đường cao tốc Láng - Hoà Lạc đến thị xã Sơn Tây, rồi rẽ trái lên khu Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì, bạn sẽ tới khu du lịch sinh thái Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà.

Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà nằm ở phía đông dãy núi Ba Vì thuộc huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây, nơi được người dân gọi là Tản Viên Sơn. Nơi đây gắn liền với truyền thuyết vua Hùng kén rể cho Mị Nương công chúa, và đã diễn ra cuộc đọ sức đua tài giữa Sơn Tinh và Thủy Tinh.

Toàn bộ khu du lịch được chia làm 3 khu chính: Hạ Sơn, Trung Sơn và Ngoạn Sơn. Trong đó, điểm nhấn trong khu du lịch chính là thác Cổng Trời quanh năm không cạn nước.

Thác Cổng Trời có độ cao 25m đổ xuống sườn núi tạo thành một bể bơi thiên nhiên sâu từ 1,5 đến 2m, độ dốc vừa phải là nơi tập trung nhiều du khách yêu thích tắm suối. Cách thác Cổng Trời và bể bơi thiên nhiên không xa là động Thiên Sơn được dùng làm nơi biểu diễn, giao lưu văn nghệ của các đoàn khách tham quan. Khu Ngoạn Sơn nằm giữa 2 khu Trung Sơn và Hạ Sơn có đầm nước lớn rộng 12ha, là điểm du lịch bơi thuyền và câu cá. Khu Hạ Sơn, có thác Tam Cấp và nhiều con suối nhỏ xen lẫn những cây cầu uốn lượn bắc qua dòng suối thơ mộng. Đặc điểm chung ở 3 khu vực đó đều là những nhà nghỉ được xây theo kiến trúc nhà sàn nằm xen kẽ giữa rừng cây, thác nước, là điểm nghỉ chân của du khách trên đường đi.

*4.  Ao Vua * 


Khu du lịch Ao Vua thuộc địa phận xã Tản Lĩnh, huyện Ba Vì cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 70 km về phía tây.  Ao Vua có phong cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ với nhiều núi non, khí hậu mát mẻ trong lành, có nhiều suối, thác và công trình nhân tạo: bể bơi, cầu trượt, vườn chim thú hoang dã... thích hợp với những kỳ nghỉ ngắn và những chuyến dã ngoại cuối tuần.

Khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua là một trong những địa điểm ở ngoại vi Hà Nội còn giữ được cảnh núi rừng thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, không gian đậm chất nhân văn và đặc biệt không khí trong lành. Tại Ao Vua, khách du lịch được leo núi, vượt thác, nghe tiếng nước chảy rì rào, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh vật trời mây, non nước thơ mộng, trữ tình. Hiện khu du lịch Ao Vua đang được đầu tư mở rộng quy mô: vườn chim thú, vườn truyền thuyết cổ tích, vườn tượng châu Âu, trồng thêm nhiều loại cây quý nhằm tạo bóng mát và hoàn thiện hệ sinh thái rừng.

*5. Thác Đa* 


Nằm trong quần thể du lịch nổi tiếng Ao Vua, Suối Mơ, Suối Hai (Hà Tây), Thác Đa trải rộng 100 ha sát chân núi Ba Vì với khung cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ hùng vĩ, mang dấu ấn lịch sử cũng như những nét văn hóa truyền thống.

Nét đẹp nhất của Thác Đa là con suối chảy từ trên núi xuống tung bọt trắng xóa như một dải lụa bạc khổng lồ nổi bật giữa màu xanh của núi rừng. Những quán bar thiết kế kiểu nhà sàn cũng hết sức độc đáo. Ở khu 2 có bể bơi, hồ câu cá, sân thể thao, vườn trái cây, các món ăn dân tộc… Với cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, cùng sự sáng tạo đầy tính nghệ thuật của nhà kiến trúc và bàn tay sắp đặt khéo léo của các nghệ nhân, Thác Đa vốn đã đẹp lại càng thêm quyến rũ.

*6. Khu sinh Thái Đầm Long* 



Nằm cách Thủ đô khoảng 70km về phía tây, khu du lịch Đầm Long ở xã Bằng Tạ, thị xã Sơn Tây, Hà Tây (nay thuộc Hà Nội), đã trở thành điểm du lịch cuối tuần hấp dẫn của nhiều người dân Thủ đô.

Với diện tích 70 hecta gồm 50 hecta là mặt nước và 20 hecta là rừng. Khu rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ là điểm thu hút du khách đến đây hưởng cuộc sống của thiên nhiên.

Tới Đầm Long, mọi ồn ào của phố xá như được bỏ lại sau lưng khi du khách được hoà mình vào với thiên nhiên và thoải thích ngắm những dãy núi nhấp nhô xen cùng những cánh rừng già hiện ra trước mắt tạo một khoảng không gian tĩnh lặng trong lành và thoáng đãng.

*7. Suối Ngọc Vua Bà*



Nằm ở địa phận huyện Thạch Thất, Hà Nội, Suối Ngọc Vua Bà là một địa điểm tham quan lý tưởng cho những ai muốn có những phút giây đắm mình trong không gian của một vùng nước non huyền ảo. Suối Ngọc - Vua Bà còn là khu căn cứ kháng chiến, nơi luyện quân của Hai Bà Trưng trong những năm đầu của thế kỷ thứ nhất.

Suối Ngọc có thác 9 tầng cao 100 m nước đổ ào ào trắng xoá suốt ngày đêm. Những vũng tắm dưới chân thác với làn nước trong xanh, tinh khiết của ba con suối đầu nguồn là sự ban tặng hào hiệp của thiên nhiên cho con người. Bên những dòng suối là 2 khu vui chơi nước có 18 làn trượt luôn phục vụ những du khách thích cảm giác mạnh.

*8. Côn Sơn Kiếp Bạc – Hải Dương*



Côn Sơn –Kiếp Bạc là hai tích lịch sử nổi tiếng của huyện Chí Linh, tỉnh Hải Dương. Chùa Côn Sơn tọa lạc trên xã Cộng Hòa, nằm giữa hai dãy núi Phượng Hoàng- Kỳ Lân cách Hà Nội khoảng 70km. Chùa là một trong ba trung tâm của thiền phái Trúc Lâm thời Trần được trùng tu mở rộng năm 1304 và được Bộ Văn Hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch Việt Nam xếp vào hạng quốc gia.

Còn đền Kiếp Bạc thuộc địa phận hai thôn Dược Sơn và Vạn Kiếp, xã Hưng Đạo là nơi thờ phụng Hưng Đạo Vương Trần Quốc Tuấn. Cái tên Kiếp Bạc là ghép từ tên của hai vùng Vạn Yên(làng Kiếp) và Dược Sơn(làng Bạc). Vị trí của đền rất đặc biệt là nằm gần Lục Đầu Giang là nơi hội tụ của sáu con sông: sông Cầu, sông Thương, sông Lục Nam, sông Đuống, sông Kinh Thầy và nhánh chính của con sông Thái Bình. Đền cách Hà Nội khoảng 80km theo quốc lộ số 1 đến Bắc Ninh rẽ sang đường quốc lộ số 18 và cách chùa Côn Sơn khoảng 5km.

Côn Sơn-Kiếp Bạc từ lâu đã in sâu vào trong tìm thức của người dân yêu lịch sử Việt Nam và ngày nay nơi đây đã trở thành thắng cảnh du lịch nổi tiếng của tỉnh Hải Dương nói riêng và Việt Nam nói chung.

*9. Kim Bôi – Hòa Bình*


Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6 qua thị trấn Lương Sơn khoảng 1km thì rẽ trái đi tiếp 30km nữa, du khách sẽ đến khu du lịch suối khoáng Kim Bôi. Với diện tích 7ha, khu du lịch nằm ở điểm mạch nước nóng của dòng suối khoáng phun lên thuộc xóm Mớ Đá, xã Hạ Bì, huyện Kim Bôi, tỉnh Hòa Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng 70km. Đây là khu du lịch dân dã mà rất thanh bình, kỳ thú.

Chảy ngầm qua khu du lịch là dòng suối có nhiều tên gọi: suối nước nóng Kim Bôi, suối nước nóng Mớ Đá, suối Tiên. Dòng suối vốn chảy sâu trong lòng đất chính vì vậy mà khi vừa lộ thiên nước suối có nhiệt độ từ 34ºC - 36ºC.

Suối nước khoáng Kim Bôi với nguồn nước phun lên ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đủ tiêu chuẩn dùng làm nước uống, để tắm, ngâm mình chữa các bệnh viêm khớp, đường ruột, dạ dày, huyết áp.

*10. Khu du lịch Cửu Thác Tú Sơn - Hòa Bình*


Cửu Thác Tú Sơn chỉ cách Thủ đô Hà Nội 60km, đi qua Hà Đông – Xuân Mai – Lương Sơn rồi vào Bãi Chạo Kim Bôi là tới .  Cửu Thác Tú Sơn nằm cạnh đường quốc lộ 12B, gần khu suối khoáng nóng Kim Bôi có diện tích 120ha.

Khu trung tâm có bể bơi, cầu trượt, khu vui chơi giải trí, khu tắm bùn, bể bơi tắm nắng bốn mùa, Massage Souna, spa…. Có hội trường, hội nghị, có nhà nghỉ biệt thự hoàng tử, nhà nghỉ mini, nhà sàn lớn, có đủ dịch vụ ăn uống, có các món ăn đặc sản miền núi tỉnh Hòa Bình. Tối có chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc, ca múa nhạc dân tộc, đốt lửa trại, có dàn cồng chiêng, múa sạp, uống rượu cần.

Với thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, rừng nguyên sinh ở độ cao trên 1000 mét, Cửu Thác Tú Sơn như SaPa, mát mẻ như Đà Lạt. Không gian của núi rừng hùng vĩ, Cửu Thác Tú Sơn tự hào với có tới chín con thác như: thác Tiên Tắm, thác tình Âu Cơ, thác Trải Chiếu Quan Lang, Thác nàng Út Lót, Thác Bạc, Thác Triệu Phu, Tháng Thượng Ngàn, Thác Mẫu, Thác Thiên Ngọc Thạch ăn uống nghỉ dưỡng, đốt lửa trại hay thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc độc đáo mang đầy bản sắc của văn hoá xứ Mường…

----------


## thietht

*11. Thác Bạc Long Cung – Hòa Bình*


Thác Bạc Long Cung thuộc xã Tú Sơn, huyện Kim Bôi, Hòa Bình, cách thành phố Hòa Bình trên 20km, cách Thủ đô Hà Nội 70km, Thác Bạc Long Cung được ví như bức tranh sơn thủy đa sắc màu.

Nằm trong một không gian rừng núi, làng bản của người Mường mang đậm nét văn hoá Hoà Bình khu du lịch có đường vạn lý trường thành, suối thác, hồ, hang động, thung lũng xanh, nhà sàn lớn, nhà sàn mi ni ven suối… phục vụ khách du lịch.
Bên ven đường lên thác Bạc Long Cung tuyệt đẹp, cây cối um tùm và rất hoang sơ. Đi sâu vào khu du lịch thác Bạc Long Cung chứa đựng đầy sự kỳ vĩ, không khí và nhiệt độ trong thác Bạc được ví như Đà Lạt.

Đến đây, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng kỳ thú của thiên nhiên và nền văn hóa Hòa Bình

*12. Vườn Quốc Gia Cúc Phương – Ba Vì, Hà Nội*


Cách thủ đô Hà Nội 120 km về phía nam, nằm lọt sâu trong lòng dãy núi Tam Điệp, có một mảnh đất nhỏ đã trở lên vô cùng quen thuộc, thân thương, gợi lên tính hiếu kỳ cho biết bao du khách trong và ngoài nước, đó là vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương – Vườn Quốc Gia đầu tiên và cũng là đơn vị bảo tồn thiên nhiên đầu tiên của Việt Nam.

Vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương nằm trên địa phận của 3 tỉnh Ninh Bình, Hoà Bình và Thanh Hóa, có diện tích khoảng 23.000 km2, Cúc Phương không những là khu rừng có hệ sinh thái vô cùng đa dạng mà còn có nhiều điểm nhấn du lịch lí tưởng!

Có nhiều tuyến, điểm tham quan cho bạn lựa chọn khi đến Cúc Phương như: dạo “Vườn thực vật”; “Chòi quan sát - Một tuyến leo núi ngắn, cảnh quan đẹp”; Cắm trại và ngủ đêm trong rừng; tham quan “Động người xưa - Một trong những điểm cư trú của người tiền sử, điểm đa dạng về hệ dơi”; Tuyến cây đăng cổ thụ - Là tuyến đi bộ trong rừng già, vượt qua nhiều dốc đá….

Đến Cúc Phương đẹp nhất là vào mùa khô từ tháng 12 đến tháng 4 khi những cơn mưa dữ dội đi qua để lại một bầu trời trong xanh khoáng đãng.

*13. Mai Châu – Hòa Bình*


ừ Hà Nội đi 70km đến thị xã Hòa Bình, đi tiếp 60km nữa là đến Mai Châu. Ở chặng thứ là con dốc Cun dài 12km. Gọi là dốc nhưng con đường quanh co rất nguy hiểm, có lúc cứ lầm tưởng như ôtô đang đi vào một biển mây. Nằm ở độ cao từ 200-1.500m so với mực nước biển nên quanh năm Mai Châu có khí hậu mát mẻ, trong lành.

Mai Châu được mệnh danh là thủ phủ của người Thái. Đến đó người ta thường vào thăm bản Lác bởi đây là một bản du lịch nổi tiếng, tiêu biểu cho mảnh đất và con người Mai Châu. Vào mùa du lịch, bản Lác luôn rộn ràng và vui như trẩy hội. Du khách đến Mai Châu không chỉ là những bạn trẻ, những gia đình người Việt mà còn thu hút rất đông du khách nước ngoài.

Đặc sản Mai Châu có nhiều nhưng ngon hơn cả vẫn là xôi nếp và mật ong. Xôi nếp Mai Châu thơm dẻo từ lâu đã nổi tiếng, là kỷ niệm, nỗi nhớ của mỗi du khách khi có dịp tới đây.

*14. Thung Nai- Hòa Bình*


Thung Nai là một xã lòng hồ sông Đà thuộc huyện Cao phong - Hòa bình . Nằm cách thị xã Hoà bình 25km và cách HN khoảng 110km . Cái tên Thung Nai là do xưa kia tại thung lũng này Nai về hàng bầy , thời hoang vu rậm rạp đó xa lắm rồi . Thung Nai đẹp bởi có sông, có núi, có động và có cả suối. 

Thung Nai được du khách biết đến với Đền Bà Chúa Thác Bờ, Động Thác Bờ, Hang Bờ, Bản Mu, những hòn đảo nổi không tên trên mặt nước hay bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ… Đây là nơi sinh sống của nhiều bà con các dân tộc, chủ yếu là dân tộc Mường. Phương tiện đi lại chủ yếu là thuyền hoặc xuồng.

Thung Nai không thích hợp với những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí rầm rộ và ồn ào, thay vào đó là những phút giây thư giãn bên gia đình, bè bạn, nhìn ngắm phong cảnh thiên nhiên kì thú và quên đi những âu lo của cuộc sống bận rộn hàng ngày.

*15. Hồ Tiên Sa – Ba Vì, Hà Nội*



Chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ từ Hà Nội theo đường cao tốc Láng - Hoà Lạc là bạn đã được về với khu du lịch sinh thái Hồ Tiên Sa, nằm dưới chân núi Tản, thuộc xã Tản Lĩnh của huyện Ba Vì.

Tương truyền rằng, Hồ Tiên Sa gắn với truyền thuyết tiên nữ giáng trần khi xưa. Thuở hồng hoang, các nàng tiên nữ trên trời thường chốn Ngọc Hoàng xuống đây tắm mát, giỡn vầy. Mải vui, đến khi trời tối vội vã bay về trời đã đánh rơi chiếc khăn choàng. Chiếc khăn đó được ví như những đám mây bồng bềnh trôi trên đỉnh non Tản không bao giờ mất, còn hồ nước nơi các tiên nữ thường xuống tắm chính là Hồ Tiên Sa ngày nay.

Toàn bộ khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa rộng 150 ha trong đó có 120 ha là rừng nằm bao quanh hồ nước lớn quanh năm trong xanh, tạo ra cho Khu du lịch một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới trong lành, mát mẻ. Tới đây, các bạn như thấy mình lạc vào chốn hoàng cung. Bởi các công trình nơi đây được thiết kế xây dựng theo kiểu kiến trúc cổ Trung Quốc với cái tên thật là hấp dẫn như: cổng Ngũ Phúc, cầu Thuận Thiên, lầu Uyên Ương, Lầu Liên Hoa, Thác Nhị Long, khách sạn Viên Sơn…

*16. Hồ Đại Lải – Vĩnh Phúc*


Đi 40km từ Hà Nội, cách Phúc Yên 17km và thị trấn Xuân Hoà khoảng 8km, Đại Lải trải rộng với những thảm cây xanh mướt, ẩn hiện bên trong là những khu biệt thự lộng lẫy, các nhà nghỉ kiến trúc bởi nhiều kiểu dáng nằm rải rác ven những sườn đồi.

Quanh năm mặt hồ nước luôn gợn sóng trong xanh và đầy ắp. Giữa hồ là một đảo chim rộng tới 4,8 ha, cây cối xanh mướt và um tùm. Vào mùa đông, hàng trăm loài chim từ phương xa về đây tụ hội, tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên sống động và hoang sơ. Qua đảo chim, du khách có thể thưởng thức nhiều món ngon đậm chất dân dã như gà đồi, cơm lam, cá nướng… Chiều chiều, du khách có thể thả hồn lắng nghe tiếng chim hót trong lùm cây, ngắm ánh hoàng hôn nơi mặt hồ…

Du khách thích mạo hiểm, khám phá có thể tổ chức những chuyến đi bộ lên phía Bắc, luồn rừng, vượt đèo Nhe sang đất Thái Nguyên, hoặc rẽ sang núi Mỏ Quạ để leo lên những vách đá dựng đứng cao vút tầng mây. Từ trên đỉnh núi này, có thể chiêm ngưỡng hồ Xạ Hương, hồ Làng Hàm, hồ Gia Khau thấp thoáng trong màu xanh mướt mát của cây rừng. Với du khách thích tham quan, khảo cứu lịch sử, có thể tìm đến với lâu đài thành quách cổ kính của Quận hợp Nguyễn Danh Phương từng xây dựng giang sơn riêng một cõi, suốt mười năm trời đương đầu với triều đình thời vua Lê chúa Trịnh.

*17. Hồ Núi Cốc – Thái Nguyên* 


Từ Hà Nội ngược theo quốc lộ 3 hơn 60km, đến TP. Thái Nguyên, rẽ về Đại Từ chừng 30km nữa, bạn sẽ đến khu du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc.

Hồ Núi Cốc nằm giữa một khung cảnh thiên nhiên kỳ thú, sơn thuỷ hữu tình. Mặt hồ rộng mênh mông, có 89 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ. Không khí ở đây hết sức trong lành và tinh khiết. Những dãy núi dài lấp ló trong mây, tựa như một cô gái đang nằm xoã tóc, dưới chân núi là mặt hồ êm ru sóng gợn.

 Đến hồ Núi Cốc ngoài được thưởng thức khung cảnh trên núi dưới thuyền với bầu không khí dịu mát du khách còn có thể sử dụng các các hoạt động dịch vụ vui chơi, giải trí, thăm quan và nghỉ dưỡng như: du thuyền trên mặt hồ thăm các đảo, thăm huyền thoại cung (nghe kể truyền thuyết câu chuyện tình thuỷ chung chàng Cốc - nàng Công), thăm công viên cổ tích, vườn thú, vui chơi tắm mát ở công viên nước. Tại đây có hệ thống khách sạn, nhà hàng ăn uống phong phú từ bình dân đến cao cấp... Trong nhiều năm nay hồ Núi Cốc đã trở thành một địa chỉ thăm quan hấp dẫn cho du khách gần xa trong và ngoài nước.

Ngoài ra du khách cũng có thể đến thăm một số điểm du lịch khác như Đền bà chúa thượng ngàn, đảo Mâm Xôi, đảo Long Hội và đặc biệt là đi tàu đến thăm con đập lớn nhất của Hồ Núi Cốc, nơi có hai cửa xả nước nối lòng hồ với dòng sông Công.

*18. Hồ Ba Bể - Bắc Kạn*


Hồ Ba Bể thuộc xã Nam Mẫu, huyện Ba Bể, tỉnh Bắc Kạn, cách Hà Nội khoảng 220 km. Người dân địa phương gọi Ba Bể là Slam Pé, nghĩa là ba hồ. Hồ Ba Bể rộng 500ha, có độ sâu trung bình 17-23m. Không những nằm trong top 20 hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất thế giới, từ năm 2004, hồ còn được công nhận là vườn di sản ASEAN.

Toạ lạc giữa một vùng núi đá vôi rộng lớn, hồ Ba Bể mang vẻ đẹp hoang sơ và thơ mộng với không khí mát lạnh, dễ chịu. Vào sáng sớm, khi sương chưa tan, hồ mang vẻ đẹp huyền bí của một địa danh rộng lớn bao la. Cũng quang cảnh ấy, dưới ánh mặt trời rực rỡ vào ngày nắng đẹp là bức tranh thủy mặc hữu tình với mặt hồ bao la in đậm bóng núi mây trời, tạo làm say lòng cả những du khách khó tính nhất. Lãng mạn hơn là những cô gái Tày trong bộ đồ màu chàm, lúc ẩn lúc hiện trên những chiếc thuyền độc mộc nhỏ bé giữa cái bao la trời nước.

Khách đến hồ, nếu đi số đông có thể thuê thuyền máy, nếu ít hay thích mạo hiểm có thể thuê thuyền độc mộc rồi thong thả xuôi thuyền trên hồ, vừa chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp vừa nghe những câu chuyện cổ tích về hồ qua lời kể của người chèo thuyền kiêm hướng dẫn viên.

Các điểm tham quan ở Hồ Ba Bể gồm có đi thuyền thăm hồ, động Puông, thăm thác Đầu Đẳng, ao Tiên, thác Roọm, Phya Khao. Đi chơi chợ phiên Nam Cường, Quảng Khê...

*19. Tam Côc Bích Động – Ninh Bình*


Tam Cốc - Bích Động là một trong những danh thắng nổi tiếng nhất của Ninh Bình được mệnh danh là "Nam Thiên đệ nhị động" (động đẹp thứ nhì ở trời Nam), nằm trong dãy núi Ngũ Nhạc Sơn thuộc địa phận thôn Ðam Khê, xã Ninh Hải, huyện Hoa Lư.

Khu du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động là một quần thể du lịch, một địa danh nổi tiếng từ xa xưa, thuộc địa phận xã Ninh Hải, huyện Hoa Lư, tỉnh Ninh Bình; cách thủ đô Hà Nội 100 km về phía Nam. Nơi đây vẫn giữ được nét nguyên sơ, thiên tạo, với nhiều hang động, di tích lịch sử, văn hóa nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước như: đền Thái Vi, Tam Cốc, chùa Bích Động, động Tiên, chùa Linh Cốc…

Tam Cốc nghĩa là ba hang: hang Cả, hang Hai và hang Ba. Lúc thuyền luồn vào ba hang, du khách sẽ cảm thấy mát lạnh. Thạch nhũ từ trần hang rủ xuống lô nhô óng ánh như những khối châu ngọc kỳ ảo. Bích Động nằm cách bến Tam Cốc 2km, có nghĩa là “động xanh”, là tên do tể tướng Nguyễn Nghiễm, thân phụ của đại thi hào Nguyễn Du đặt cho động năm 1773.

Tam Cốc - Bích Động là một quần thể kiến trúc đậm nét thiên nhiên, phong cảnh hữu tình, chùa chiền mang nhiều dấu ấn của nền văn hóa dân tộc... đã và đang thu hút ngày càng nhiều khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước đến đây chiêm ngưỡng.

*20. Tràng An – Ninh Bình*


Nằm cách Hà Nội hơn 90km về phía nam thuộc các huyện Hoa Lư, Gia Viễn và TP.Ninh Bình, Tràng An có diện tích hàng nghìn hécta được bao bọc bởi hệ thống dãy núi đá vôi ngập nước tạo ra các đầm hồ, thung nước thông nhau bởi 48 hang động xuyên thủy và nhiều hang động khác.


Hành trình xuyên thủy khám phá hang động tại khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng an đi theo một lộ trình khép kín, điểm đầu và điểm cuối giáp nhau tại bến đò Áng Mương. Theo lộ trình du khách sẽ đi qua 12 hang động nối nhau bởi các thung nước và ba khu di tích lịch sử và tâm linh. Thời gian cho một chuyến đi kéo dài khoảng 3 giờ đồng hồ.

Khám phá Tràng An, khách tham quan sẽ dễ dàng nhận thấy nơi đây có sự kết hợp của một số danh thắng nổi tiếng... Khi đi đò lênh đên trên sông nước thì giống như đi suối Yến ở chùa Hương; Khi đi qua hang động thì giống như khám phá động ướt ở Phong Nha, Quảng Bình; Khi ngắm cảnh núi non thì từa tựa như đang ngao du vịnh Hạ Long.

Khu sinh thái hang động Tràng An là một trong những danh thắng của Việt Nam ứng cử di sản thiên nhiên thế giới.


(Theo Yeudulich)

----------

